# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  How a RPF forum member's stepson with autism was shot and killed at school by a cop.

## Anti Federalist

This occurred in late 2009.

I have been sitting on this PM for a while now, and have gotten permission from the author to post it publicly.

I still had my reservations though, about dragging this up again for him and his family.

Obviously, I've decided to post it, once again, as a cautionary tale for anybody, or anybody that you love, to be be wary of cops.

I've edited a couple of personal details and references and am keeping the name of the member to myself until he gets a chance to read this, and see if he wants to identify himself.



*This Was My Stepson* 



If you take the time to glom through that piece or any others I want you first to know the truth. 

Travor had Aspergers Syndrome. They say Einstein had it too. Its a form of autism that makes it hard for them to function in social situations. They often get teased and beat up. Trevor was like a star child. When he was 10 yrs old his vocabulary would embarrass seniors in high school and even some college students. He took a liking to American history and his biological father gave him a WWII relic bayonet. I also want to say that Trevor detested violence of ANY kind and NEVER got into a fight and didn't even know how to fight.

We know this. He brought that bayonet into school one day and asked to see the "resource officer" (school pig). The cop took Trevor into his office and closed the door behind him. *After that the facts get confusing*. The cop claimed that Trevor pointed to a spider on the wall and when the cop turned to look at the spider Trevor started to stab him in the back with that knife. He had no choice but to shoot Trevor......Five $#@!ing times. In fact he pumped out 10 shots and five went into Trev.

*The autopsy report revealed that the fatal shot to Trevors chest was fired while he was on the flood the the cop standing above him. In other words, he was already down with four bullets in him when the cop pumped the final shot into his chest killing him.*

The cop was cleared of all wrong doing and is back on his job. The only story we have of what really happened in that office comes from the only survivor.

There were between 200-300 people at Trevor's funeral. I spoke with a lot of his friends and ALL of his teachers. EVERY ONE of them, plus ALL of us his family say it was totally inconsistent with his character for him to EVER try to hurt another person let alone someone in authority.

The cops took his hard drive and didn't give it back for a month. Finally when the investigation was over their conclusion was that Trevor committed suicide by cop" and they used a letter he had written to confirm it.

Well remember when I said he had a vocabulary that would embarrass a college kid? Well WE ALL came to the same conclusion. Those words could not have been Trevor's words. It wasn't in his style. It didn't use ANY of the phraseology that he might have used and he didn't use the same words for his mother or father. He even spelled his own mother's name wrong in that letter. What?

Oh yeah another fact is that the cops was out of the hospital in one hour. The "blood" marks on his shirt? They were like little dots all concentrated around the guys' shoulder as if he put them there himself.

Things are getting out of control fast and I think its going to get a lot worse.

Well, I just thought I would share this with one of the only ones around here who I can trust with this info.

In peace, truth and freedom.

xxxxxx




One of the news stories on the incident:

http://www.wmbfnews.com/story/113260...abbing-officer

----------


## Kylie

Oh my God. 

What can I do? Please, give me a chance to do something.

This could be my nephew. He has aspergers and is smart as a tack. 

I am so sorry. Peace to you and your family.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh my God. 
> 
> What can I do? Please, give me a chance to do something.
> 
> This could be my nephew. He has aspergers and is smart as a tack. 
> 
> I am so sorry. Peace to you and your family.


Thank you, but, just so everybody is clear, this young man was no relation to me.

This story was passed to me by another member in a PM, and if he decides to enter the thread and let everybody know who he is, he may have a contact for help or donations, even though this incident happened in 2009.

----------


## mport1

Disgusting to see yet another one of these criminals get away with murder.

----------


## Pericles

Lawyer up: A good computer guy can tell when the "suicide letter" was actually written, and do a lot of analysis with access to a copy of that data off the hard drive. Once that domino falls .......

----------


## James Madison

Pretty soon we'll start seeing a 'Justice for Travor' campaign and mediocre rap videos with hoodies saying 'I am Travor' on the back. Oh, wait a minute. This was perpetrated by a cop i.e. a living God. All worship the police; they are our protectors.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It appears to have happened a couple of years ago?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It appears to have happened a couple of years ago?


Yes, October of 2009, specifically.

----------


## Flugel89

This was the last thing I was hoping to see when I logged on.

Not that every other occourence of this unjustified violence against citizens is any less of a tragedy, but seeing this happen to someone on our forum, hits home with me.

I have a soon-to-be stepson who has autism.

I'm so sorry for this family, and I'd love to donate to a legal fund to put that murderer where he belongs.

----------


## brandon

Before we all convict this guy (btw calling him a "school pig" doesn't really add anything of value to the story) based on a couple paragraphs we should probably all look for a little more information. If the kid had a psychotic break, it could really explain everything from the sudden change in personality to the spelling errors in the letter.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Before we all convict this guy (btw calling him a "school pig" doesn't really add anything of value to the story) based on a couple paragraphs we should probably all look for a little more information. If the kid had a psychotic break, it could really explain everything from the sudden change in personality to the spelling errors in the letter.


Possibly.

I don't know.

What is telling for me is the idea that the fifth and final shot that killed him was when he was face down on the floor.

That fact doesn't seem to be in dispute.

----------


## Kylie

> Thank you, but, just so everybody is clear, this young man was no relation to me.
> 
> This story was passed to me by another member in a PM, and if he decides to enter the thread and let everybody know who he is, he may have a contact for help or donations, even though this incident happened in 2009.


Ah yes, I knew it wasn't your family, but I didn't make that clear. I was speaking to this forum member, and should have acknowledged you too! My apologies!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OMG, could've been me, too.  I had a nervous disorder at that time, and I don't doubt that if I exhibited some odd behavior due to meds or whatever I would've been shot in this situation too.    Best wishes and condolences to you and the family, AF.

----------


## jmdrake

> Pretty soon we'll start seeing a 'Justice for Travor' campaign and mediocre rap videos with hoodies saying 'I am Travor' on the back. Oh, wait a minute. This was perpetrated by a cop i.e. a living God. All worship the police; they are our protectors.


Yeah.  It's a bit eerie how similar the names are.  I had to double check to make sure I wasn't seeing "Trayvon".

AF: Was there any medical report regarding the cop?  I mean if you've been stabbed in the back by a bayonet that should leave a wound I would think.

Edit: Never mind.  I see this.




> Oh yeah another fact is that the cops was out of the hospital in one hour. The "blood" marks on his shirt? They were like little dots all concentrated around the guys' shoulder as if he put them there himself.


Hmmm....  My guess at what happened?  Travor wanted to show the cop the knife because he thought it and the cop were cool.  The cop freaked out and thought he was going to be stabbed and shot Travor.  Upon further recollection he realized how stupid he'd been so he made up the "Spider on the wall...back stab" story.  I don't buy the quick recovery from a back stab.

----------


## jmdrake

> Possibly.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What is telling for me is the idea that the fifth and final shot that killed him was when he was face down on the floor.
> 
> That fact doesn't seem to be in dispute.


Yeah.  I'm hoping that in the case-everyone-is-so-worked-up-about, the autopsy report will show who was where at the time of the shooting.

----------


## WilliamC

Were it my child I would have lost my sanity and the offending shooter would have lost a whole lot more.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Best wishes and condolences to the family.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

AF - only three years have gone by.  Your friend and the parent of the child will suffer his loss for time eternal.  When the circumstance of death is so violent, heaven only knows their pain.  I pray that you, AF, will let them know that we suffer in some small way with them and offer our deepest hope for joy and happiness in their marriage.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Were it my child I would have lost my sanity and the offending shooter would have lost a whole lot more.


I totally agree. It would take a whole lot of restraint to stop me from doing to that cop what he did to my kid

From what I have read about this there were seven small red blood spots on the shoulder of officer Rhoad's shirt. One would think that a violent attack by a bayonet weilding crazy person would result in much more severe wounds.
Five shots into an autisitic kid? Ten shots in total fired off in the altercation? What does that say about the training of the cop? Why in the world would he be in his office alone with the door closed with a student?
Yes the autopsy report stated that the final shot to Trevor's chest was fired from above him as he was already on the floor with four bullets in his body. How in the world did the cop be found of no wrong doing?

I read through the news paper report and the responses. I can't believe how insensative people can be and how ignorant they can be. Things like "that kid deserved to die" and "you don't bring a knife to a gun fight".

No $#@!. But who said it was a fight except for the cop? Again I ask how could a crazy violent kid only leave little wounds with a 14 " beyonet if he really wanted to kill  the cop? Why did the cop have nothing else to mitigate the threat except for a gun? We hear about tasers every day even on 5 year olds. We see police brutality every day with knight sticks, tasers, boots, fists but Trevor gets shot FIVE TIMES with a gun? WTF?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF - only three years have gone by.  Your friend and the parent of the child will suffer his loss for time eternal.  When the circumstance of death is so violent, heaven only knows their pain.  I pray that you, AF, will let them know that we suffer in some small way with them and offer our deepest hope for joy and happiness in their marriage.


Thank you so much for your kind words.

The member and friend is aware of this thread and he is active on the forum, so he has read it as well, I'm sure.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Does anyone not understand the significance of "5 Gunshots." Against a teenage boy with Aspergers? One where he was already down, and incapable of resisting even IF he initiated the attack? That was not a mercy killing.

----------


## Danke

"The autopsy report revealed that the fatal shot to Trevors chest was fired while he was on the flood the the cop standing above him. In other words, he was already down with four bullets in him when the cop pumped the final shot into his chest killing him."

If that is true, then it is murder.   LEO training will teach you that you cannot continue to fire and "finish off" the perpetrator once the threat is neutralized.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Oh my God. 
> 
> What can I do? Please, give me a chance to do something.
> 
> This could be my nephew. He has aspergers and is smart as a tack. 
> 
> I am so sorry. Peace to you and your family.



Does your nephew have a strong revulsion to violence? I have heard that most of those kids do.

----------


## Captain Shays

> "The autopsy report revealed that the fatal shot to Trevors chest was fired while he was on the flood the the cop standing above him. In other words, he was already down with four bullets in him when the cop pumped the final shot into his chest killing him."
> 
> If that is true, then it is murder.   LEO training will teach you that you cannot continue to fire and "finish off" the perpetrator once the threat is neutralized.


And yet the cop was not only cleared of all wrong doing, he was back on the job within a few months. I need to check to see if he's still there. His name is Rhodes

----------


## MelissaWV

Screw it.

----------


## Danke

When I was in elementary school, we had a course on the Eskimos.  For my project, I made a whale spear and brought it to school.  No one was injured, BTW.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thank you so much for your kind words.
> 
> The member and friend is aware of this thread and he is active on the forum, so he has read it as well, I'm sure.


From the most recent PM:




> Bro, the responses are heartening. 
> 
> I will pass this on to my wife. She's still not the same after three years. Please thank everyone for their kind words.



My response:




> I will pass that along right away.
> 
> I pray that they help give your wife and you, and your family, some peace, and I'm *not* just saying that as a meaningless platitude.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to post your story.

----------


## squarepusher

odd story, so the cop was stabbed in the back?

for counter reference
*Oklahoma Pharmacist found guilty for killing in self-defense 				*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Jerome+Ersland

----------


## libertygrl

> Oh my God. 
> 
> What can I do? Please, give me a chance to do something.
> 
> This could be my nephew. He has aspergers and is smart as a tack. 
> 
> I am so sorry. Peace to you and your family.



My nephew is under the autism spectrum as well.   Something has to be done with these trigger happy psycho cops!       I'm not saying it's all cops but this is becoming an epidemic.   What is to be done????

----------


## kill the banks

no words for this ... unbelievable horrible

----------


## Revolution9

This cop is a perv. Check it out. Why would he shoot the kid? He wanted him silenced for some reason. The only viable reason is that he tried to molest him and the young man denied access and the cop shot him to quell the only witness to his attempted molestation. Why is this guy a school cop? Where did he come from? What is his background prior? The door was closed to hide indiscretions. The extra bullets were to make sure there was no surviving witness to the attempted molestation. Nothing else makes sense. 

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> My nephew is under the autism spectrum as well.   Something has to be done with these trigger happy psycho cops!       I'm not saying it's all cops but this is becoming an epidemic.   What is to be done????


In NYC in the mid 60's the cops thought they had ultimate authority under the new drug laws and were jacking people into walls left and right violating their persons. Well a couple of cowboys started to drop the cops on the pavement and walk away never to be caught. After all..these were probably just armed citizens fed up with a bully and not someone with traceable agendas. They could just melt back into the city and if they never said anything nobody would ever know. The cops got the message and were much 'gentler' with the citizenry for a decade or so..

Rev9

----------


## pcgame

..

----------


## Vanilluxe

I just don't get it, why would the "school cop" want to shoot him!? He did nothing wrong; I had some minor autism, but I don't think I would do anything that would get myself shot, its all confusing and sad.

----------


## TheTexan

This makes me angry, sad, frustrated, and somehow also apathetic.

Why, oh why, didn't I take the BLUE pill.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

That's so terrible.  I'm so sorry for his loss.

----------


## pcosmar

Condolences to the family.

No words otherwise.

----------


## RickyJ

Rage, anger, sadness, and of course revenge come to mind when hearing about this. When murderers walk free none of us are safe.

----------


## asurfaholic

> From the most recent PM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My response:


My prayers go out to them, this has been weighing heavy on my heart since i read it earlier..

----------


## Mani

I wanna puke, this story makes me I'll.    I'm speechless and can't even begin to comprehend this families loss.

----------


## Pericles

> My nephew is under the autism spectrum as well.   Something has to be done with these trigger happy psycho cops!       I'm not saying it's all cops but this is becoming an epidemic.   What is to be done????


This happens because the police chief is OK with it. The PC answer is that the chief answers to somebody - a mayor, a city council, which means police policies can be made into an election issue. When the chief works for a non elected city manager, then the police have that degree of insulation from political activists that they like. Much harder to influence conduct of the police in that case.

The non PC answer is to return fire. That will ultimately mean a mini-Alamo or two or three, but they will eventually get the message.

----------


## newbitech

Not buying the prosecutor or the cops story AT ALL!  

http://www.zimbio.com/Officer+Marcus+Rhodes/articles/eKGCDyM5TOb/Prosecutor+SC+teen+hoped+die+cop+attack

Here are some of the reported facts that seem to be really strange.

1.) 


> The teen yelled "Just shoot me!" more than once as he stabbed the officer seven times, prosecutor Greg Hembree said Thursday.


Stabbed him in the back 7 SEVEN times?  With a bayonet?  Also, WHO heard the kid yelling "just shoot me"?  Apparently witnesses heard the shouting and even walked in to see the stabbing taking place. 




> According to witness accounts, teachers heard shouting in the office and when they entered, they saw Varinecz stabbing the officer with a large knife. He was shot moments later.


  So the entire stabbing and shooting were apparently witnessed.  

2.) 


> The veteran officer tried to stop the October 16 attack by shooting the student in the leg three times, Hembree said. But when that didn't work


Excuse me, you are being stabbed in the back, how do you shoot someone in the leg that is stabbing you in the back?  3 THREE times!?  And how does shooting someone 3 THREE TIMES!  Not work?  It didn't work.. Sheesh,  I'd like to hear what the teachers who apparently saw this have to say about that.  

3.) 


> The day he died, he carried a note in his pocket saying where to find the file.


What?  He carried a note in his pocket saying where to find the file?  What exactly did this note saying where to find the file say?  Was the note in his hand writing?  Where was the file eventually found?  

4.)  


> Once the teen got to Rhodes' office, he asked the officer to close the door. The officer first refused, but finally agreed after Varinecz demanded it repeatedly, investigators said.


So the kid asked the cop to shut the door.  Did any of the teachers hear this?  Why did the officer refuse to close the door the first time the kid asked?  Is it policy to close the door with a kid in the room, or is it policy to keep the door open at all times?  If it is policy to keep the door open when it is only a kid and an adult, why did the cop "finally agree"?

5.) 


> Varinecz then told Rhodes there was a spider on the wall behind him, insisting several times that the officer look. When Rhodes turned his back, Varinecz attacked, Hembree said.


Ok, this is the most annoying part.  It sounds completely fake.  I mean, did the cop forget to tell us that the kid also demanded and insisted multiple times for the cop to pull his finger?  Get $#@!ing real.  So the kid comes in and steps to the side of the door.  Shut the door.  No.  SHUT the door.  No.  SHUT the DOOR!  Ok fine.  Turn around, there is a spider on the wall.  No.  TURN AROUND, there is a spider on the wall.  No.  TURN AROUND, THERE IS A SPIDER ON THE WALL!  Ok.  Stab Stab Stab Stab Stab Stab Stab.  Bang Bang Bang.  Bang Bang.  

Bull$#@! story, copper.  Bull$#@!, BULL$#@!!

----------


## Lucille

My deepest sympathies to our RPF family for the tragic loss of their son whose life was cut so unnecessarily short.  I'll be praying for you all, and for justice to be done.

----------


## Vessol

Wow..just wow..

----------


## phill4paul

I always find it hard to find the words offering condolences in these situations. Words somehow seem to hollow. I hope that someday there is justice for this. I hope that one day the pain the parents feel will lesson in degrees such that only the good thoughts are remembered. Damn.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I'm sorry for the loss and hope for comfort for your wife (the person that PM'ed this news to AF).  I too lost a daughter ~10 years ago to suicide.  It doesn't go away, you just get used to it and try not to think about it.  But there are times, like now, that it comes back.  I hope that the truth comes out so that maybe the mother can find some finality to it.

----------


## Captain Shays

Guys, fellow members, brothers and sisters in this fight for freedom justice, and truth, in all fairness to AF I think that I should just come out with it. It was my step son who was Trevor Varinecz the young star child who was shot and killed at school.
I want to thank AF for posting this and for keeping my identity a secret this long. I and my wife also want to thank every one of you for your heart felt words of comfort.

For what it's worth, there is NO WAY that I will EVER believe until my last breath on this planet that Trevor wanted to die and committed "suicide by cop". Likewise, I will NEVER believe that cop's story. It didn't pass the smell test with me in that first hour and after three years it still doesn't.
I must commend all of you for your insights, your prescience and your fine anaylsis.

----------


## KCIndy

> Guys, fellow members, brothers and sisters in this fight for freedom justice, and truth, in all fairness to AF I think that I should just come out with it. It was my step son who was Trevor Varinecz the young star child who was shot and killed at school.
> I want to thank AF for posting this and for keeping my identity a secret this long. I and my wife also want to thank every one of you for your heart felt words of comfort.
> 
> For what it's worth, there is NO WAY that I will EVER believe until my last breath on this planet that Trevor wanted to die and committed "suicide by cop". Likewise, I will NEVER believe that cop's story. It didn't pass the smell test with me in that first hour and after three years it still doesn't.
> I must commend all of you for your insights, your prescience and your fine anaylsis.




Deepest sympathies.  Deeper than I can find words to express.  I feel truly heartsick for your loss.

Having read the linked news reports, I agree with you that the entire thing stinks of a cover up.  For me, the absolute clincher was the description given in the Zimbio article:




> The veteran officer tried to stop the October 16 attack by shooting the student in the leg three times, Hembree said. But when that didn't work, Rhodes killed the teen by firing two shots into his abdomen and chest.


Shot three times in the leg and it didn't work?  Didn't work??  Bull$#@!.  I don't know what caliber handgun this lunatic was using, but the most common cop sidearms are the 9mm followed by .40 S&W.  Even a tertiary single shot with a round like that would be disabling.  But three?  Even if it was a damn .22 short, getting shot three times in the leg should be enough to allow a Big Tuff Kop to disarm a kid waving a bayonet.  

The more I think about this, the angrier I get.  I have no idea how you and your wife have been able to stand this.


Have you considered filing a wrongful death lawsuit?  That might at least give you a chance to go through the legal process of "discovery" and see what these jerks have been hiding from public view.

Again, my deepest sympathies and heartfelt condolences.

----------


## azxd

> Guys, fellow members, brothers and sisters in this fight for freedom justice, and truth, in all fairness to AF I think that I should just come out with it. It was my step son who was Trevor Varinecz the young star child who was shot and killed at school.
> I want to thank AF for posting this and for keeping my identity a secret this long. I and my wife also want to thank every one of you for your heart felt words of comfort.
> 
> For what it's worth, there is NO WAY that I will EVER believe until my last breath on this planet that Trevor wanted to die and committed "suicide by cop". Likewise, I will NEVER believe that cop's story. It didn't pass the smell test with me in that first hour and after three years it still doesn't.
> I must commend all of you for your insights, your prescience and your fine anaylsis.


I was waiting for this, and will not hypothesize/comment about what happened ... Prayers to you and your family.

----------


## Kluge

Dad wires up autistic son, 10, to expose 'bullying' by teaching staff

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/20...teaching-staff

Wonder how common this is in schools?

----------


## TheTexan

> This cop is a perv. Check it out. Why would he shoot the kid? He wanted him silenced for some reason. The only viable reason is that he tried to molest him and the young man denied access and the cop shot him to quell the only witness to his attempted molestation. Why is this guy a school cop? Where did he come from? What is his background prior? The door was closed to hide indiscretions. The extra bullets were to make sure there was no surviving witness to the attempted molestation. Nothing else makes sense. 
> 
> Rev9


Most likely.

----------


## oyarde

> When I was in elementary school, we had a course on the Eskimos.  For my project, I made a whale spear and brought it to school.  No one was injured, BTW.


 Let everybody off easy , I see ..

----------


## oyarde

> Guys, fellow members, brothers and sisters in this fight for freedom justice, and truth, in all fairness to AF I think that I should just come out with it. It was my step son who was Trevor Varinecz the young star child who was shot and killed at school.
> I want to thank AF for posting this and for keeping my identity a secret this long. I and my wife also want to thank every one of you for your heart felt words of comfort.
> 
> For what it's worth, there is NO WAY that I will EVER believe until my last breath on this planet that Trevor wanted to die and committed "suicide by cop". Likewise, I will NEVER believe that cop's story. It didn't pass the smell test with me in that first hour and after three years it still doesn't.
> I must commend all of you for your insights, your prescience and your fine anaylsis.


 I agree , something smells.

----------


## oyarde

> Dad wires up autistic son, 10, to expose 'bullying' by teaching staff
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/20...teaching-staff
> 
> Wonder how common this is in schools?


 Only one of those faculty were fired , the rest moved to other positions .

----------


## newbitech

> Dad wires up autistic son, 10, to expose 'bullying' by teaching staff
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/20...teaching-staff
> 
> Wonder how common this is in schools?


eeessh

----------


## Captain Shays

> Dad wires up autistic son, 10, to expose 'bullying' by teaching staff
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/20...teaching-staff
> 
> Wonder how common this is in schools?


Hi Kluge,

Did you watch that entire video? I did. If you did then you must agree it was totally disgusting. Incidentially that school is right around the block from where I grew up in Cherry Hill. It doesn't surprise me one bit that the teacher and the aid are still working in the Cherry Hill school district.
Thanks for posting it. I live around here and never heard about that.

----------


## Captain Shays

> This cop is a perv. Check it out. Why would he shoot the kid? He wanted him silenced for some reason. The only viable reason is that he tried to molest him and the young man denied access and the cop shot him to quell the only witness to his attempted molestation. Why is this guy a school cop? Where did he come from? What is his background prior? The door was closed to hide indiscretions. The extra bullets were to make sure there was no surviving witness to the attempted molestation. Nothing else makes sense. 
> 
> Rev9


Leave it up to the Rev!!!  THAT is exactly what my initial thoughts were and I still harbor them. I did a little checking and Rhodes isn't the pristine boy scout the media, his fellow cops and the school district have made him out to be. I didn't come up with any molestation but he was a real jerk off according to some of the other kids I spoke to at Trevor's funeral and afterward. He has also been let go from a couple of other jobs.

----------


## bolil

Can we start getting names of these pigs?  Seriously would like to write him some mail.

----------


## Pericles

Other possibility is itinerant cop with 'roid rage issue. He sees the bayonet and freaks out. After each 'roid rage issue, he ends up moving on somewhere else before his LE certification gets pulled.

----------


## Kylie

Can someone explain to my why the hell we need a "resource" officer in any friggin school anyway? 

If your school is too dangerous to be in without an officer on duty, then you should not be in the career of schooling. 

This whole thing makes no sense. 

I am so terribly sorry for this. There is nothing I can say to make it better, but if I can do something, please let me know. Godspeed to your son(I know you said step-son, but that really doesn't matter when it comes down to it) and may you and his Mother find justice, then peace for Trevor.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Can someone explain to my why the hell we need a "resource" officer in any friggin school anyway? 
> 
> If your school is too dangerous to be in without an officer on duty, then you should not be in the career of schooling. 
> 
> This whole thing makes no sense. 
> 
> I am so terribly sorry for this. There is nothing I can say to make it better, but if I can do something, please let me know. Godspeed to your son(I know you said step-son, but that really doesn't matter when it comes down to it) and may you and his Mother find justice, then peace for Trevor.


Thank you very much. As for the need for a resource officer, unfortunately I do think there is a need. This isn't the first killing at Horry County School. There was one the year before as well. My position is and has been for a long time that I want armed and responsible adults at schools. ALL schools. I can't spell it right but do you remember Chechynia? All a terrorist group would need to do is take over a school full of kids and it would being this country to it's knees. Or when some nut bag comes to a school with the intent on killing our kids, I want someone to take him out ASAP.
As for dealing with our kids who may get violent there should be other means to mitigate that threat. Even IF Rhodes isn't lying and Trevor attacked him wth a knife or bayonet, he should have been able to deal with it without shooting him five times.

On a side note. Just a few months before this happened, I think at Christmas time, me and Trev were messing around. It started out as a little challenge of strength with us shaking hands and squeezing to see who could squeeze stronger. Then we started to wrestle. I was impressed at how much he had grown and how much stronger he had got and he thought he was all that until finally I decided to set him straight and it took like half a second for me to tie him up and get him down. It was like nothing. I might talk tough sometimes but I ain't half of what I used to be when I was younger so I ain't all that either but it was like nothing to stop Trevor so I KNOW that ANY trained and half strong officer should have been able to deal with him even if he had a knife. I KNOW this for a FACT. Shoot. I HATE tasers and I HATE the way pig cops have abused them but in this case, why the hell didn't that scumbag have a frigging taser? OR pepper spray? More that doesn't pass my smell test

----------


## Kluge

> Hi Kluge,
> 
> Did you watch that entire video? I did. If you did then you must agree it was totally disgusting. Incidentially that school is right around the block from where I grew up in Cherry Hill. It doesn't surprise me one bit that the teacher and the aid are still working in the Cherry Hill school district.
> Thanks for posting it. I live around here and never heard about that.


Yeah. I watched it, quite disgusting. It's been going on a long time too--my brother was actually bullied by some of his middle school teachers and while he wasn't autistic, he'd probably be diagnosed with Asperger's these days.

----------


## Kylie

> Thank you very much. As for the need for a resource officer, unfortunately I do think there is a need. This isn't the first killing at Horry County School. There was one the year before as well. My position is and has been for a long time that I want armed and responsible adults at schools. ALL schools. I can't spell it right but do you remember Chechynia? All a terrorist group would need to do is take over a school full of kids and it would being this country to it's knees. Or when some nut bag comes to a school with the intent on killing our kids, I want someone to take him out ASAP.
> As for dealing with our kids who may get violent there should be other means to mitigate that threat. Even IF Rhodes isn't lying and Trevor attacked him wth a knife or bayonet, he should have been able to deal with it without shooting him five times.
> 
> On a side note. Just a few months before this happened, I think at Christmas time, me and Trev were messing around. It started out as a little challenge of strength with us shaking hands and squeezing to see who could squeeze stronger. Then we started to wrestle. I was impressed at how much he had grown and how much stronger he had got and he thought he was all that until finally I decided to set him straight and it took like half a second for me to tie him up and get him down. It was like nothing. I might talk tough sometimes but I ain't half of what I used to be when I was younger so I ain't all that either but it was like nothing to stop Trevor so I KNOW that ANY trained and half strong officer should have been able to deal with him even if he had a knife. I KNOW this for a FACT. Shoot. I HATE tasers and I HATE the way pig cops have abused them but in this case, why the hell didn't that scumbag have a frigging taser? OR pepper spray? More that doesn't pass my smell test



Oh, I'm with you. I just don't want that armed person to be an officer of the state. I want them ALL armed too. 

There seems no justifiable explanation for this man's actions, but I don't have all the information either. This would be one that I would want to see all evidence of in front of a grand jury. There should never be any shootings, of any kind, by anyone, where children are trying to learn. And the circumstances, as has been described, warrant a close look at this man. I don't call him officer, because I don't have any respect for someone who would shoot a child like that. 

It just ain't right, anyway you slice it.

----------


## adeel06

There is no way, that any person, with any intelligence at all would turn their back to a child holding a bayonet. There is no reason, not in a million years as to why a police officer should have a child in a room with said bayonet and lock the door behind him. He was either sexually abusing the child, physically abusing him or verbally abusing him and did not want others to hear about what was going on. My heart goes out to you and your family Captain Shays. I am sure your child was nothing but an exceptionally talented soul. If there is a God, the only place he will be, is in heaven. My older brother has duchenne's and kids used to make fun of him a lot when I was growing up, it was sick. There are people in this world that are just that, sick. My deepest and most heartfelt condolences to you sir. God Bless.

----------


## MelissaCato

Why did the boy take the bayonet to school ? The reason I ask is because a few years ago my son did a project on Tomahawks, because we are Native American we have a whole slew of them. My sons teacher asked him to bring one to school, but check it in with the principle the day he brings it. Now as paranoid as I am ... when my son told me this I said ABSOLUTELY NOT and and demanded it. I called the teacher than day an he said he never said any such thing. 

That said, my son had no reason to lie .. and I'm sure he didn't. 

I just wonder if this boy wasn't asked to bring that relic to school ?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

My sincere condolences. Not much I could say that hasn't already been stated.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Lawyer up: A good computer guy can tell when the "suicide letter" was actually written, and do a lot of analysis with access to a copy of that data off the hard drive. Once that domino falls .......


Do it.  I want to see that sumbitch go down.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for relevance

----------


## LibertyEagle

Was any followup ever done?  Like more fact-finding on the supposed suicide note?

----------


## A. Havnes

> Before we all convict this guy (btw calling him a "school pig" doesn't really add anything of value to the story) based on a couple paragraphs we should probably all look for a little more information. If the kid had a psychotic break, it could really explain everything from the sudden change in personality to the spelling errors in the letter.


I don't think people with autism have psychotic breaks.  Autism isn't a psychosis, but rather a personality quirk.  People with this disorder typically hate violence.

----------


## Captain Shays

> There is no way, that any person, with any intelligence at all would turn their back to a child holding a bayonet. There is no reason, not in a million years as to why a police officer should have a child in a room with said bayonet and lock the door behind him. He was either sexually abusing the child, physically abusing him or verbally abusing him and did not want others to hear about what was going on. My heart goes out to you and your family Captain Shays. I am sure your child was nothing but an exceptionally talented soul. If there is a God, the only place he will be, is in heaven. My older brother has duchenne's and kids used to make fun of him a lot when I was growing up, it was sick. There are people in this world that are just that, sick. My deepest and most heartfelt condolences to you sir. God Bless.


Those were my thoughts initially. I spoke to the officer on the scene less than an hour after the incident happened and I came away with the feeling that he was covering for the cop who shot Trevor. Then he mentioned it might be "suicide by cop". This was less than an hour after it happened. Remember that because after a 6 week investigation guess what they came up with? Suicide by cop. They took materials from Trevors bedroom including his computer. All of a sudden they came up with an "apparant" suicide note to his mother (my wife). He misspelled her name though. Let me tell you about Trevor. When he was all but 10 years old his vocabulary could embarrass a first or second year college student. He was absolutely brilliant! There is no way that Trevor would misspell his own mother's name. There was also phraseology in a file (the note) that wasn't at all his way of talking or style of writing. He was a very prolific writer and we have reams and reams of his writings from stories to unbelievable poetry. I think he could have been published at the age of 12 and they're trying to sell me on a so called note where he misspelled his mother's name?  It would be so out of character for him to say or, write those things especially if they were supposed to be read by the people who loved him. Like I said. He didn't have a violent bone in his body. He was cheerful when he went off to school that day joking around with his biological father. There was nothing in his life that would cause him to want to die let alone commit suicide by cop. Someone asked about the bayonet. He was an obsessive WWI and WWII history buff. No one seemed to know more about that period than Trev. His father had given it to him among other artifcats from that period and he knew he could trust Trevor with it.
There is some evidence that Trevor was being bullied at school according to a couple of the kids I spoke with at his funeral but nothing too serious that we know about. If that could be a reason then maybe, just maybe he brought it into the cops office to tell him that he was prepared to protect himself if the cops wasn't. That all seems unlikely though knowing Trevor. What I think is the most likely thing is that Trevor wanted to bring the bayonet into school to give a presentation about the wars and went to ask the officer for permission. The cop probably told him no and then tried to take it away from Trevor in a way that caused a struggle resulting in Trevor being shot five F''n times.. I say that because Trevor was a rule follower. He was a stickler for rules, schedules, norms. He didn't like things to be out of place or time and it would get him very upset if they did. It's typical of Aspergers kids. If you said "we're going to pick up some hamburger meat and rolls from the store then go to Mike's house to pick up the charcol then pick up the dog from Mary's house" you better do it in that order and do all of it or he would get upset. He made his mother and father's beds in the morning after making his own and before coming down for breakfast. His stuff in his room was organized in such a way that everything was catagorized and alphebetized in boxes. I never saw anything like it. The things he would write about were all non violent. If I exemplified anger at somebody on the road who cut me off he would tell me that those are harsh unpleasant words and I should apologize for what I said. EVERYBODY who knew him knew he was to the bone non violent, caring, loving, kind, compassionate, considerate, and sweet. Then he brings a bayonet into school to attack the school cop? To commit suicide? Huh? With no expression of depression or desire to want to die? Something else had to be going on.

----------


## Captain Shays

BTW the case in now in litigation.

----------


## Captain Shays

> I don't think people with autism have psychotic breaks.  Autism isn't a psychosis, but rather a personality quirk.  People with this disorder typically hate violence.


You're absolutely right especially realtive to Aspergers kids

----------


## Captain Shays

> Why did the boy take the bayonet to school ? The reason I ask is because a few years ago my son did a project on Tomahawks, because we are Native American we have a whole slew of them. My sons teacher asked him to bring one to school, but check it in with the principle the day he brings it. Now as paranoid as I am ... when my son told me this I said ABSOLUTELY NOT and and demanded it. I called the teacher than day an he said he never said any such thing. 
> 
> That said, my son had no reason to lie .. and I'm sure he didn't. 
> 
> I just wonder if this boy wasn't asked to bring that relic to school ?


I think you and I are on to the same thing. Read my post above

----------


## Mr. Perfidy

no one has yet made the connection between his superior vocabulary as a motive for the policeman?

Has no one ever used intelligent language to an ignorant bully?  To the man, it enrages them and brings out their childhood dominance hostilities.  I literally do this for fun, to watch the reactions and weigh their feeblenes relative to my ability to add physical thrashing to their verbal lashing.  I have even done it to policemen, if they are my size or smaller (adverbs work most effectively)

----------


## cajuncocoa

Just got through reading this thread which I hadn't seen until now.  

Captain Shays, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

----------


## osan

I am not suggesting anything, so the spook monitors can all $#@! off here... but were that my stepson, I would hunt that cop the way one hunts deer.  He would come to a bitter fate and it would not be quick and merciful.  His crime of murder would not go unanswered nor would his accountability be left on the cutting room floor for the janitor.

In case anyone here is stupid enough to think that this has not been getting worse or that it will somehow miraculously get better on its own, it is time to smell the coffee.  It will get worse by the day until the people of this nation make it stop.  It COULD be stopped legislatively, but I am afraid that this path will never be realized as those capable of making it happen are either too corrupt or the foundations of their mental perspectives are so far down that garden path that they are of the opinion that things are just as they should be.

When police behave as rabid dogs, they must be so treated.  We do not catch rabid animals and hug them better.  We put them down and burn the remains so as to cleanse the earth of the threat.  If you tolerate the threat, you have no basis for wailing when it comes knocking at your door.

Take from this what you will.

----------


## osan

> And yet the cop was not only cleared of all wrong doing, he was back on the job within a few months. I need to check to see if he's still there. His name is Rhodes


Perhaps Rhodes is due for a tragic accident.  I will pray for this and that is takes him down in long and excruciating agony leaving him praying for death.  

Spooks don't like my sentiment?  Go $#@! yourselves.

Seriously - have we not had enough of this yet?

----------


## Captain Shays

> no one has yet made the connection between his superior vocabulary as a motive for the policeman?
> 
> Has no one ever used intelligent language to an ignorant bully?  To the man, it enrages them and brings out their childhood dominance hostilities.  I literally do this for fun, to watch the reactions and weigh their feeblenes relative to my ability to add physical thrashing to their verbal lashing.  I have even done it to policemen, if they are my size or smaller (adverbs work most effectively)


I did Bro. I didn't write about it but when I mentioned that the cop tried to take the bayonet away from him in a way that started a struggle thats what was on my mind.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Perhaps Rhodes is due for a tragic accident.  I will pray for this and that is takes him down in long and excruciating agony leaving him praying for death.  
> 
> Spooks don't like my sentiment?  Go $#@! yourselves.
> 
> Seriously - have we not had enough of this yet?


We're all on some kind of list Bro but be careful anyway. I feel exactly the same way. Just posted a host of stories on my page about TSA violating a dying woman's privacy totally humliating her in front of a bunch of people. Child protective services taking a little girl away from her parents because they tested positive for pot and coke despite the fact that they provided everything for her and never abused her. They partied a little thats, it. Then while in protective custody they gave the little girl adult size doses of phsychotic drugs. I posted articles about Obama now seeking money to build more prisons for those detained under NDAA. I posted another story about the stop and frisk abuses in NYC. I posted the story about the kids in Texas who are now required to wear RFID chips in school and at home. All day every day I am reading about how the government is abusing the American people. I even posted a piece about the cops nearly tasing a man to death for having seizures. People are being killed by cops and other government agencies every day. Our rights are violated every day and so many people are complicit. They're like F'n sheep. The Americans on the other side of the cameras and who wear the badges have become wolves.
We may talk about whatever resistence we're gonna put up or whatever line we refuse to allow them to cross but the line keeps getting pushed back as we say no further. Then they go further, we move further back, draw another line that they cross and the story repeats itself every day.

Find people near where you are who you can trust. Make plans on how to provide for your family, food, water, medical care, dog food, cat food, shelter, cooking, heating and protection and to prevent you and your family from being taken away to some FEMA camp. There is no threat of terrorism greater than what we're facing from our own government abusing our Constitution every single day. We need to face it. It's not going to chhange in any way except to get worse. The trajectory is a line that has gone through A then B, then C then D its at E and heading toward F then we're $#@!ed unless we're prepared to resist. Resist what? Not sure but we know about their tools. Sensors in roads. Drones. Military trucks. Active denial systems. Kevlar vests. SWAT teams. Automatic weapons for them as they take away our's. If there is ever going to be some sort of push back we need to consider what they will be using against us and it doesn't look good. My best hope is find a good place to hide when it all comes down because I know I don't have the training or experience or hardware to fight back. I am no murderer so I don't think I can start taking them out one by one nor do I want to use agression like that. I just want to be left the   F   alone and live in peace

----------


## libertygrl

There needs to be much more training /education for the police and any other public worker/official when it comes to dealing with disorders on the Autistic spectrum.   Look at these stats.  

Facts and Statistics

1 percent of the population of children in the U.S. ages 3-17 have an autism spectrum disorder.
Prevalence is estimated at 1 in 88 births.

2. 1 to 1.5 million Americans live with an autism spectrum disorder.
Fastest-growing developmental disability; 1,148% growth rate.

h ttp://www.autism-society.org/about-autism/facts-and-statistics.html

----------


## Captain Shays

> There needs to be much more training /education for the police and any other public worker/official when it comes to dealing with disorders on the Autistic spectrum.   Look at these stats.  
> 
> Facts and Statistics
> 
> 1 percent of the population of children in the U.S. ages 3-17 have an autism spectrum disorder.
> Prevalence is estimated at 1 in 88 births.
> 
> 2. 1 to 1.5 million Americans live with an autism spectrum disorder.
> Fastest-growing developmental disability; 1,148% growth rate.
> ...


Thats actually what we're looking for in the suit. I also want the adults in uniform to be trained in non lethal ways of dealing with armed and unarmed problems from our kids at school besides a gun to shoot them with. That said, I also want them to be armed to prevent real violent criminals who can take out numerous kids whether they be terrorists or crazy lunitics

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump...just because

----------


## jonhowe

> Bump...just because


Thank you. I never saw this.

Captain Shays, I don't know what more can be said. I hope some kind of good can someday come of this, to honor the life of your stepson; it sounds like he was murdered in cold blood. You are in my thoughts.

----------


## phill4paul

$#@!. Thanks AF. Sometimes it needs to be brought back to these forums that this $#@! doesn't just happen to someone we don't know or interact with. So much is posted. So much time goes by. I, honestly had forgotten, I'm sure Capt Shays still lives with it everyday. $#@!.

----------


## Cap

Thanks for the bump, I hadn't seen this originally.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Killing Children in America... the new American POLICE STATE, backed by the JUST-US system. Authorized and Approved murder by the state.

It is very alarming that government is killing with impunity, thank goodness for the internet, because you don't hear much from censuring corporate media.

----------


## WM_in_MO

Thank you for the bump, I had not seen this before.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> $#@!. Thanks AF. Sometimes it needs to be brought back to these forums that this $#@! doesn't just happen to someone we don't know or interact with. So much is posted. So much time goes by. I, honestly had forgotten, I'm sure Capt Shays still lives with it everyday. $#@!.


It fades into memory, life goes on, we all "move forward".

But by *God*, there *will* be a reckoning...

----------


## kathy88

Thanks for the bump AF it's good to be reminded we are not alone.

----------


## jclay2

So was there ever a detailed independent analysis of the computer?

----------


## jllundqu

Too many unknowns to make a judgement about this case.  Only one person really knows what happened, the cop.  If the young man was as gentle and intelligent as he is described, then something does not make sense about the cop's story.

I would caution not to fill in the gaps of missing info with outright guesses.  It's very possible something had happened in the boy's life and he did instigate a 'suicide by cop'.  I would think a cop could have handled any situation in that room without firing 10 times, however.... that REALLY sounds fishy.

A terrible terrible story.  I feel horrible after reading it.

----------


## rambone

First, I am sorry to hear of this story.  I have some questions.


1. Is the letter with the misspelled name viewable somewhere, or in the parents' possession? 

2. What was the revision date of the letter?  Was it timestamped before his death?  Is it possible to alter this information?

3. Is the autopsy report viewable somewhere?  The infamous "5th shot" at the boy on the ground; is this documented somewhere? 

4. Was the hand-written note obtained by the parents?  Did it match his handwriting? 

5. What was the nature of Rhodes' injuries?  7 stabbings?!  Were there wounds?  Pictures?  




> Rhodes recovered from his stab wounds and returned to administrative duty a few weeks after the shooting.


6. Witnesses were mentioned.  What were the witness reports?  

7. How long was the door closed?

----------


## Captain Shays

I think I had mentioned this before but it's worth saying again. What caused a great deal of suspicion in my mind about the cop's story, were the pictures of his shirt in the evidence files. There were seven red blood marks all on one side of his shoulder. I don't recall which side it was, but all of them were on one side. None were larger than 1/2" in diameter. His story was that Trevor came into his office to talk to him. He closed the door then went around to his desk. Trevor said "there's a big spider on the wall" and when he turned around to look at the spider, Trevor began to stab him in his back with the 12" bayonet. 
OK so in my mind, the first thing I thought, was how the hell was Trevor able to stab this 240 lb cop seven times on one shoulder before the cop could turn around and react in any way? I mean, think about this for a second. One, two, three, four, five, six, seven and, THEN he reacts? WTF? Seven little red spots really most were more like 1/4" where he was "stabbed" with a 12" WWII bayonet? Out of the hospital in an hour?

I also read the autopsy report and it said that the direction of the fatal shot to Trevor's abdomen was consistent with him lying on his back and the cop standing above him.

After review and the "investigation" it was determined that the cop was found guilty of no wrong doing.

----------


## Captain Shays

> First, I am sorry to hear of this story.  I have some questions.
> 
> I will do my best to answer bt keep in mind the case is closed and my wife is desperately trying to find closure.
> 1. Is the letter with the misspelled name viewable somewhere, or in the parents' possession? 
> It is Rambone, but my wife is still pretty upset even though we're coming up on four years. She's actually convinced that he wrote the letter at this point, but I'm not. She's trying to cope with it and I think she has to some degree accepted the story that he tried to commit suicide by cop. I and quite a few others are not convinced because of so many inconsistencies in the cop's story compared to the evidence.
> 
> 2. What was the revision date of the letter?  Was it timestamped before his death?  Is it possible to alter this information? 
> 
> I don't know off hand the answer to this question. Sorry
> ...


I hope that helps

----------


## rambone

> I hope that helps


Yes, thank you.  I write articles on a website called Police State USA and I was just curious about how much of a case we have here that's documented.  

I'm really sorry about this situation and I hope your family finds closure.

----------


## Dianne

Completely heartbreaking (

----------


## AFPVet

I am sorry for this family's loss

----------


## dillo

Very tragic, but why would a the cop have killed the kid?  Just because he could?  Doesnt seem possible, but hey I get more and more surprised everyday in this country.

----------


## acptulsa

> Very tragic, but why would a the cop have killed the kid?  Just because he could?  Doesnt seem possible, but hey I get more and more surprised everyday in this country.


My thought is that the cop decided he was going to appropriate this desirable war relic, using the excuse that it was a weapon and subject to confiscation.  Now, a boy with Asperger's is not inclined to violence, but you do _not_ just up and cow one into giving up a family heirloom without the boy standing up and telling you what you are and why you're full of $#@!.  After all, it isn't his--he was _entrusted with it_--a distinction the Rent-a-Pig obviously doesn't understand.  At that point Mr. Rent-a-Pig was surprised the kid wasn't cowed like a normal sixteen year old would be, distressed that his plan to steal--er, I mean _confiscate_ the shiny toy wasn't going as planned, and nervous that he was on shaky ground _vis a vis_ the kid's rights and whether or not the teacher asked him to bring this historic object for educational purposes.

He might have even began to wonder whether he had bitten off more than he could chew once the kid got agitated, too.  He sounds dumb enough.  Of course, once someone who sounds like a lawyer has told you how the cow ate the cabbage, you aren't in physical danger.  You've been pwned, and he or she would rather watch you squirm than do you in.  But, you know, the Rent-a-Pig probably did know that.  It could easily have been a case of, you didn't cowtow to my authoritah, you didn't let me steal--er, I mean _appropriate_ your shiny toy, and now I need to cover my ass, I'm pissed and I have a gun...

Anyone have a likelier theory?

I'm not inclined to violence, either.  But I'd like nothing better than to be locked in a room with this Rent-a-Pig while he's armed with a bayonet.  And I would _not_ require a gun.  Wouldn't use it if I had it.

This is why Rent-a-Pigs in schools are a very bad idea.

Spider on the wall my ass.

----------


## Captain Shays

OK Acptulsa,

That's pretty much the same thing I thought about. You nailed it. Especially with the Aspergers and the way they react.....and the way cops react. Trust me. Trevor could easily embarrass that pig Rohdes (sp)

----------


## Anti Federalist

Relevant bump.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And another bump with apologies to Capt. Shays

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Worthy bump, comrade. ~hugs AF and Capt. Shays~

----------


## Weston White

To note a similar story that occurred in Fresno, CA in 2008 the school resource officer was then awarded with a Top Cop Award, he (Junus Perry) quickly resigned from the force, the local news did a follow-up story with him, he is/was supposedly suffering psychological issues and traveling around speaking about his experience in training classes for LE.  The 17-year old victim Jesse Carrizales, was supposedly mentally retarded. (Reading the story of what happened, it sounds like an absolute fabrication intended on presenting the reader with a sense of urgency where in reality there was little to none.)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/04...er-bat-attack/

http://abclocal.go.com/story?section...cal&id=6083383

http://abclocal.go.com/story?section...cal&id=6479862

Check out follow-up stories and the insanity depicted throughout the comments of forum members who are likely police or police relatives, friends, or family: http://masscops.com/threads/student-...-attack.51818/

----------


## Cissy

> He brought that bayonet into school one day and asked to see the "resource officer" (school pig). The cop took Trevor into his office and closed the door behind him.


This raised red flags for me. Any adult in a position of authority over children is specifically told in training, not to be one-on-one with a child of either sex in a room with a closed door. Are we to believe that in this climate, the school didn't give the officer the same training? 

I'd sooner believe that a dog furiously licking its lips was *not* responsible for the disappearance of the missing sandwich on the table.

----------


## osan

> This raised red flags for me. Any adult in a position of authority over children is specifically told in training, not to be one-on-one with a child of either sex in a room with a closed door. Are we to believe that in this climate, the school didn't give the officer the same training? 
> 
> I'd sooner believe that a dog furiously licking its lips was *not* responsible for the disappearance of the missing sandwich on the table.


When I was taking my methods training, the professor made us sorely aware that any time you are alone with a single student in the room, the door MUST BE OPEN.  In NY state, a closed door can lead to immediate dismissal and felony charges.

The cop, however, is most likely a different story.  He's not a mere mundane.  Do not take that as a joke, either.  The tacit presumption is that they are godlike an infallible and would never do anything wrong.  That's one of the great problems in America today.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This raised red flags for me. Any adult in a position of authority over children is specifically told in training, not to be one-on-one with a child of either sex in a room with a closed door. Are we to believe that in this climate, the school didn't give the officer the same training? 
> 
> I'd sooner believe that a dog furiously licking its lips was *not* responsible for the disappearance of the missing sandwich on the table.


What Osan said in post #107.

I've been in closed door situations with "school resource officers" on quite a few occasions. Even when I was very young, 10 or 11. The door was always closed. Nothing happened more than simple threats and stern talking but regardless, it is very inappropriate for that to occur. In fact, any contact with law enforcement should have, at the minimum, a parent present and I'd possibly argue a lawyer as well. Kids aren't aware of what they can and can't say and are manipulated rather easily into confessing to things they did not do. They don't understand the legal ramifications of their words, either.

I remember when I was about 13-14 in high school. They transformed a janitor's closet into a makeshift interrogation room complete with a table and a few chairs. Called me out of class and walked me there/kept me there for a couple of hours. Me, the principal, and a probation officer who acted as the school resource officer (though I wasn't, nor was I ever on probation). When I left the impromptu unlawful detainment, as I was simply walking back to class, I was attacked from behind and slammed into the lockers. A girl I knew witnessed it all and they threatened her that she better get back to class.

I only offer this as a testament to what they do. Simply in my high school years I've seen them choke people with batons, slam people, etc. It wasn't that rare. If at all possible, do not put your kids in their schools. If it isn't the resource pig, it's the recruitment station, if it isn't that, it's the teachers teaching a false narrative of history, if it isn't that, it's the simple atmosphere created, killing creativity, offering a sense of hopelessness, and churning out bullies partially as the result.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Been a number of "school cop" stories recently.

----------

